# Friends of Windmill Gardens family/kids event Sunday 14th August



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2011)

An afternoon of creative fun for children and families, including mask making, drawing, T-shirt painting and badge-making, is being organised by the Friends of Windmill Gardens on Sunday 14 August from 2pm to 4pm.

http://brixtonwindmill.wordpress.com/2011/07/25/art-in-the-park/


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 12, 2011)

oooh great - thanks.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 12, 2011)

Will the windmill be working?  I missed it last time.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 16, 2011)

There's a 'Open House' weekend at the windmill on Saturday 17 and Sunday 18 September. It says tours are fully booked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2011)

I just saw the Windmill turning


----------

